# 4 Cylinder OHV engine drawings



## gbritnell (Oct 1, 2009)

Gentlemen, I didn't know where to put this but thought that this might be as good a place as any. For anyone who bought a set of my drawings and I don't have your address please contact me for several updates. These would mainly be people that I met at NAMES this year. Anyone who has received updates in the past will get the new ones. I have your addresses. Nothing major but I am trying to make sure that everyone has quality drawings.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 1, 2009)

Geroge,
I didn't know you sold plans and stuff. Do you have a site?
Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Tony, no I don't have a site. I have posted on several forums and have sold drawings at different engine shows. I have drawings for steam engines,gas engines, river boats, rifles, traction engines, balers etc.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool,
Do you go to cabin fever? You mentioned you go to NAMES. I plan to make both this...next year
Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Tony, I always go to NAMES and sometimes to Cabin Fever. It just depends on the weather for Cabin Fever. It could be decent or downright nasty that time of year.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, 
The NE can get pretty bad at that time. Cabin Fever 3 hr ride, NAMES 12 hr ride for me.
Tony


----------



## ironman (Oct 1, 2009)

gbritnell, how would one know what engine you have drawings of and how would one obtain them? thanks, ray


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Ray, email me at [email protected] and I'll give you a list of what I have available. Most forums don't like trading in the threads.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 1, 2009)

Me too me too!
I sent you an email Geroge
Tony


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 1, 2009)

Duly noted, email sent.

Ron


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 1, 2009)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> The NE can get pretty bad at that time.
> Tony


Referring to PA. We never considered PA as being New England. When I grew up 
it was considered part of the "Middle Atlantic States". Has that changed or is this
the view of someone from the "Mid-west"? 
  ...lew...


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 1, 2009)

Lew,
Didn't mean to insult you. When I said NE it wasn't New England it was North East. Your up in this corner of the world. My mom was from Johnstown PA. Just east of Pitt.
And to make matters worst I'm a Jet Fan so New England...... :shrug:
Tony

Sorry George to step on your thread


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi George,
I got your plans today. Had to go home for lunch and lo and behold the mail man came. I took a fast look and the plans are excellent. Didn't get a chance to look at the CD but will tonight.

Thanks Again George

Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Tony, I'm glad you're pleased with them. Should you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. With all the WIP's that I have done on it and the photos, I hope that I have covered everything. When I have spotted questionable information on the drawings I send out new sheets to everyone. I have most everyone's address that I have sold drawings to.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi George,
I didn't get a chance yet to see the CD.....my metal working club had a tour of the local electric power station tonight. I just got home at 10:30 and after the walk I just had I'm hitting the pillow. I'll watch tomorrow.
Tony


----------

